# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] μια φασιανή κολχική (κοινή)

## epanomizoo

μενω κοντα στη θεσσαλονικη στην επανομη.
εχω φασιανους εδω και χρονια αλα φετος θα τους χαλασω για να μετατρεψω την κλουβα τους σε χωρο για να μεγαλωνω τα κοτοπουλακια .
δυστυχως αναγκαστικα θα τους σφαξουμε ομως τη μια φασιανη δεν μου παει η καρδια να τη σφαξω. με ακολουθει ,τρωει απο τα χερια μου. με αφηνει να βαζω χερι στη φωλια της οταν κλωσσαει. 
ειναι μανιωδης κλωσσα και μανα. κλωσσαει βγαζει πουλακια τα μεγαλωνει μεχρι 20 ημερων περιπου και ξανακαθεται .μεχρι και 3 φορες το χρονο.

αν καποιος εχει φασιανους και τη θελει του τη χαριζω ,δεν της ταιριαζει να γινει γευμα. ειναι σπανιο πουλι ,δεν εχω ξανατυχει τετοιο φασιανο
κραταω τους φασιανους μονο για αυτην ως τωρα
εδω τη βλεπετε αφου ειχε καθησει κλωσσα 3 φορες σε ενα καλοκαιρι(κοντεψε να χασει τα φτερα της απο τη μανια να κλωσσαει και να μη τρωει κανονικα για 4-5 μηνες

εδω ειναι με τα παιδια της περσι

----------


## PAIANAS

Mπράβο φίλε σταύρο !..ελπίζω ο τυχερός αποδέκτης να εκτιμήσει ανάλογα αυτή σου την προσφορά !

----------


## ktistis

Αν ήμουν κοντά θα την έπερνα μιας και έχω και εγω δύο φασιανούς αλλά μένω Κυπρο και δεν ταιριάζει! :sad:

----------


## tsixlias

Φίλε θα ήθελα εγώ μια, αλλά είμαι μακρυά απο Πελοπόννησο. Εαν υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος, τα έξοδα δικά μου, έχω τρέλα με τα πτηνά.


η χρήση των greeklish δεν επιτρέπεται. Σου το διόρθωσα εγώ , αλλά σε παρακαλώ  να γράφεις με την Ελληνική γραφή.

----------


## epanomizoo

σας ευχαριστω για τα μυν. σημερα πηρα προσωπικο  μυν απο το νικο για τη φασιανη . τη παρασκευη θα περασει να τη παρει ο ενδιαφερομενος. το γλυτωσε και ο αρσενικος το σφαξιμο γιατι ηθελε ζευγαρι. απο σκ μπορω να ξεκινησω τις εργασιες αλαγης του φασιανοκλουβιου σε κλουβι για τις μανες κοτες με μικρα και για το μεγαλωμα των μικρων . ειναι 27 τμ οποτε θα ειναι ανετο για 35-40 κοτοπουλακια.
θα στειλω φωτο απο τις νεες κατασκευες μολις τις αρχισω και φυσικα οποιαδηποτε ιδεα δεκτη

----------


## ktistis

περιμένω με λακτάρα.οι κότες που θα εκτρέφεις θα είναι νανες?

----------


## epanomizoo

to αντιθετο .ειναι γιγαντες Μπραχμα. θα εχω κανονικα το κοτετσι που εχω τωρα για τα ενηλικα και τις μανες χωρις μωρα και θα βαζω στη μεγαλη κλουβα τις μανες με τα μωρα μεχρι να μην τις εχουν αναγκη οποτε μετα θα τα μεγαλωνω εκει μονα τους μεχρι να φτασουν σε ηλικια για να αντικαταστησουν τα παλια η να καταληξουν στο τραπεζι η να τα δωσω . ειναι ηδη χωρισμενη στα 2 για την αναπαραγωγη των φασιανων εχει εσωτερικη πορτα  (περιπου 10 τμ για τις μανες με τα μικρα πουλακια και 17 για τα μεγαλυτερα) μολις μεγαλωνουν λιγο ολα θα ειναι σε ολο το κλουβι (φυσικα θα βγαινουν και καποιες ωρες στον κηπο καθε μερα).δεν θελει πολλες μετατροπες απλως πρεπει να φτιαξω ξυλοκατασκευες για να εχουν προστασια απο βροχη και καπου να πηγαινουν για υπνο (οι φασιανοι δεν ειχαν αναγκη απο καιρο, ποτε δε νοιαστηκαν να κρυφτουν απο βροχη η κρυο, μαλλον τους αρεσε) επισης ολα ειναι φτιαγμενα για πουλια σε μεγεθος φασιανου και πρεπει να τα κανω να ταιριαζουν σε κοτες που ειναι 4-5 φορες μεγαλυτερες απο φασιανο. τα φυτα που εχω μεσα αν και οι φασιανοι δεν τα πειραζαν δεν τα βλεπω να επιζουν απο τις κοτες εκτος απο τη ροδια το λεμονοκυπαρισο και τη πικροδαφνη που εναι μεγαλα και δεν τα φτανουν

----------

